# Apple TV to Onkyo TX-NR709



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Something has change in my setup as it does not behave as before

When I watch movies, it comes from my plex server to my Apple TV to my receiver (TX-NR709)

Before when a movie was in 5.1, It would show on my receiver (most of the time) as Doby D.

Now I see multichannel all the time

setup on apple TV is to output multi channel audio as Dolby digital 5.1
the input on my receiver for the Apple TV is:
analog/PCM stereo
Mono/multiplex source all channel stereo
Dolby d/ Dolby D+/ TrueHD Straight Decode
DTS /DTS-ES/ DTS-HD Straight Decode
Other Multich source Straight Decode

So it now shows stereo or Multi channel

IS it OK?


----------



## sheiqshack (Mar 5, 2012)

Don’t think so. Do you have other equipment with an SPDIF port, like a DVD player & DVD with a Dolby Digital track to compare?
If that shows DD on your Onkyo, then maybe it’s Plex.. Check the Plex forum if more users experience this problem..


----------

